# Scooter



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am about to buy a second hand scooter without ITV for tootling about the village, When I meet the person to buy the scooter do they need to come with me to a gestor to change the name before I can take the bike to an ITV station,


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

They do not need to go with you physically.

Talk to the gestor first, and he will give you the forms and contracts which the vendor needs to sign, and tell what documents you will need to collect from the vendor.

It is, of course much easier if the vendor goes with you.

You will not be able to complete the transfer of ownership until you have passed the ITV.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I would get it ITV’d before buying it

Two reasons: That should ensure it is in reasonable condition and secondly you cannot drive to an ITV test centre so it would need to be transported on a truck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> I would get it ITV’d before buying it
> 
> Two reasons: That should ensure it is in reasonable condition and secondly you cannot drive to an ITV test centre so it would need to be transported on a truck


Also, something that everyone does to scooters etc. is to de-restrict them (makes them go faster). It will NOT pass an ITV in this state so you may have to have "topes" added before it can be ITV'd.

Once it passes, these are then usually (illegally) removed.

You have to decide who will pay for this work and need to plan for it to be done.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Just a note on de-restricting the engine to make it faster. 

That in fact will render the insurance invalid. 

I know lots of people do it, but that would not be a defence. If you get caught you may have significant problems


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> Just a note on de-restricting the engine to make it faster.
> 
> That in fact will render the insurance invalid.
> 
> I know lots of people do it, but that would not be a defence. If you get caught you may have significant problems


Just to clarify, it does NOT render your 3rd party liability insurance invalid. If you had fully comprehensive insurance (and who does that on a second-hand scooter), then they may not pay out for your repairs.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Also, something that everyone does to scooters etc. is to de-restrict them (makes them go faster). It will NOT pass an ITV in this state so you may have to have "topes" added before it can be ITV


Out of interest, how would the ITV tester know that it had been de-restricted?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Relyat. The quite you showed is not from my post


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Juan C. Apologies, wasn't meant for you but for Snikpoh, sausage fingers strike again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Relyat. The quite you showed is not from my post





Relyat said:


> Juan C. Apologies, wasn't meant for you but for Snikpoh, sausage fingers strike again!


I've fixed it


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Juan C said:
> 
> 
> > Relyat. The quite you showed is not from my post
> ...


Thanks. You're too good for this place!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> Out of interest, how would the ITV tester know that it had been de-restricted?


Because when they put it on the 'rolling wheel' machine, it achieves a speed far in excess of the allowed 45 km /hour

I forgot one year for my daughters scooter - got up to 80 and the test engineer just gave me one of those looks ...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's interesting.

I've had two tests on my bike, one for the original matriculation and then the periodic test, neither of them involved that sort of test, only the rollers for the brake test. Perhaps I'll get one this year.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The rollers ‘drive’ the bike wheels, not the vehicle’s engine ‘driving the rollers’. which is not running during the test. The same applies with car tests

Motorcycles of the same cubic capacity can vary considerably. 

I had a Honda 125 cc in Spain which, as standard, was capable of just on 160 kph. The Aprilia 125cc was even faster. In U.K. such bikes are governed to make them legal for holders of DL’s of a lower group


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Juan C said:


> The rollers do not check the speed. Only he braking efficiency, which register on the ‘clock’ and that is shown to n the report sheet. The same applies with car tests
> L


That's exactly my experience here and the UK with bikes and cars, I've never had, or seen, any speed checking device at an ITV or MoT


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> The rollers ‘drive’ the bike wheels, not the vehicle’s engine ‘driving the rollers’. which is not running during the test. The same applies with car tests
> 
> Motorcycles of the same cubic capacity can vary considerably.
> 
> I had a Honda 125 cc in Spain which, as standard, was capable of just on 160 kph. The Aprilia 125cc was even faster. In U.K. such bikes are governed to make them legal for holders of DL’s of a lower group


This is simply not correct. They (our ITV centre anyway) has separate rollers which the engine drives to determine speed.

All 50cc bikes in Spain MUST be restricted to 45kph - so they test for it - or should,


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

This quite interesting for me as I used to work in a scooter / motorbike garage in France and people were often asking us to delimit their bikes (my bosses didn't as far as I was aware).

Anyway, here's a text that quickly came up when I was reading about it. Of course it doesn't mean every ITV station does it: 

https://motos.coches.net/noticias/itv-para-ciclomotores-4100-reno.htm



> Limitación de velocidador exterior.
> 
> Aquí es donde 'catean' los ciclomotores. Para ello se utiliza un banco de rodillos los cuales están en contacto con la rueda trasera y miden su velocidad. La medida se hará acelerando hasta tope de acelerador y en la marcha más larga (si no es automático). En un banco de rodillos libres, las condiciones de medida no son equiparables a la real puesto que no existe resistencia por el aire de marcha, por ello se admite en este tipo de banco una velocidad máxima de 60 km/h en ciclomotores automáticos o de 64 km/h en ciclomotores de marchas. En este tipo de bancos se permite un error de 2 km/h de más mientras que en los otros bancos el valor máximo será de 45 km/h (+ 5 km/h de margen).



Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I think that explains it, an element of the test solely for scooters (and perhaps other vehicles) that are speed limited.


----------

